# آخر إنتاجى ماكينة ذات رأسين للحفر



## hanysabra (11 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اخوانى الكرام 
جئت اليكم اليوم باخر انتاجى ماكينة حفر برأسين للحفر ما يميز هذه الماكينة انها تستطيع ان تقوم بعمل نسختين من الشغله فى نفس الوقت وهذا العادى ما الجديد انها تستطيع ان تقوم بالعمل على شغله واحدة لكن ببنطتين حفر مختلفين اى قطع وحفر مثلا 
ايضا يمكن ضبط كل محور من محاور ال z على حده كى تضمن اعلى كفاءة للحفر على كلا الرأسين 

ارجوا مشاهدة الفيديو وابداء الرأى
اخيكم هانى صبره


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (12 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
اضـــافة و تعديــــل رائع على المكنة 
ممكن تشرح لي كيف تقوم بالحفر والقطع معا أو أنها تقوم بالtoolpath كل واحد على حد(القطع أولا ثم بعدها الحفر بعدها مثــلا)
شكرا لك يا أستــــاذ هاني,


----------



## hanysabra (13 نوفمبر 2012)

نعم اخى تقوم احدي الرأسين بالحفر ثم تقوم الرأس الاخرى بالقطع


----------



## مهاجر (13 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 

تسلم يدك يا مهندس هاني

يا ريت تضيف وصف تقني للألة وكيف تم إنتاجها

لك الشكر بإسم إدارة الملتقى



hanysabra قال:


> السلام عليكم اخوانى الكرام
> جئت اليكم اليوم باخر انتاجى ماكينة حفر برأسين للحفر ما يميز هذه الماكينة انها تستطيع ان تقوم بعمل نسختين من الشغله فى نفس الوقت وهذا العادى ما الجديد انها تستطيع ان تقوم بالعمل على شغله واحدة لكن ببنطتين حفر مختلفين اى قطع وحفر مثلا
> ايضا يمكن ضبط كل محور من محاور ال z على حده كى تضمن اعلى كفاءة للحفر على كلا الرأسين
> 
> ...


----------



## adel_sebaey1 (14 نوفمبر 2012)

رأى إيه ياعم هانى ... دا إنت طول عمرك أستاااااااذذذذ
الله ينور


----------



## hanysabra (26 نوفمبر 2012)

ربنا يخليك يا عادل ده بعض ما عندكم


----------



## بلال زبيب (16 ديسمبر 2012)

بوركت أياديكم ووفقك الله


----------



## h_s0404 (9 يناير 2013)

ماشاء الله عمل مميز دائما فى انتظار جديدك مع تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق.


----------



## داود بن داود (9 يناير 2013)

تسلم الأيادي ..... عمار يامصر


----------



## داود بن داود (9 يناير 2013)

على حسب كلامك كده ياباشمهندس هاني انه احنا عندنا في دمياط ممكن اعمل 10 عمليات ورا بعض ب 10 راس او 12 ب 12 راس وفيه 20 موجوده :7:... طبعا انت لعبت على نقطه الزيرو وترحيل الراس لمكان المشغوله الأولى ... طيب اخبار اخر اسبندل ايه مع الليمت ؟ ياترى هتحصل مكان المشغوله الأولى؟


----------



## hanysabra (18 يناير 2013)

لا طبعا مينفعش لانك لو لاحظت ان كل راس بتاخد نصف مساحة الماكينة يعنى اذا وضعت 10 رؤوس راح تكون مساحة الشغل ضيقة جدا او يبقى حجم الماكينة كبير جدا انما مع راسين بيكون معاك مساحة متوفر تقدر توقف راس بعيد الى ان تتم الراس الاخر عملها وبعدين الثانية تكمل وهكذا

ارجوا ان اكون افدتك


----------



## aimen1981 (19 أبريل 2013)

بالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## Mark 10000 (4 مايو 2013)

تسلم الايادى يا بشمهندس هانى اتمنى لك المزيد فى التقدم


----------



## moqeem (16 أكتوبر 2013)

دائما مبدع اخي هاني
وفقك الله


----------



## yasseryossryy (17 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم اخى الفاضل الاستاذ هانى ..
تحية طيبة لشخص مثلك يعلن صوتة نيابة عن شباب مصر فى الثورة الصناعية التى قمت انت بها فى عالم ال cnc فلك كل التقدير والاحترام .
أما عن سؤالى فهوه انى اريد صنع ماكينة روتر فانا مهندس ميكانيا سيارات وكنت اريد معرفة مكونات الدريف للتحكم فى محركات ستيبر 6 امبير وهل الافضل شرائها ام الخوض فى تصنيعها يدويا . 
اخوك المهندس / ياسر يسرى


----------



## mah9915 (18 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ABOSALAM76 (4 يناير 2014)

بارك الله فيك وفي العلم الجميل الذي تقدم وشرف عظيم التواصل معك في المنتدى الجميل


----------

